# Ryan Tedder class on Monthly.com!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 8, 2020)

Hey everyone! Are there any songwriters among us? If so, I wanted to share this class I just signed up for, taught by Ryan Tedder (OneRepublic). It's a 30-day class that goes through the process of songwriting, production, melodies/lyrics, etc. 

If you're interested, feel free to check it out here, and using this link will give you $20 off, as well as allow us to be in the same peer group. 









Studio - Online Classes | Commit To Your Creativity


Take immersive, hands-on classes taught by your favorite creators and experts. Become a better music producer, singer, baker, dancer, artist, and more.




monthly.com





Cheers!

Chris


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 8, 2020)

Outside of Max Martin, this would be the producer I would want to learn from for this type of music. Awesome!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 12, 2021)

They have a Charlie Puth one now too https://monthly.com/charlie-puth-music

He's a massive talent so I wonder if he'll go outside of the usual "pop" norms. In general, Monthly's approach is excellent - what Masterclass should've been. I hope they do one with a media composer.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 12, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> They have a Charlie Puth one now too https://monthly.com/charlie-puth-music
> 
> He's a massive talent so I wonder if he'll go outside of the usual "pop" norms. In general, Monthly's approach is excellent - what Masterclass should've been. I hope they do one with a media composer.


Yes, I just signed up this morning! If anyone's interested and wants $20 off, plus being in the same peer group, here's the signup link: https://monthly.com/charlie-puth-music?friend=chris-siu


----------

